# 2017 World Baseball Classic



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

The next World Baseball Classic is just over 15 months away. Once again, 16 teams will take part with the top 12 from 2013 qualifying automatically. 

Those teams are:
China
South Korea
Taiwan 
Japan (2006 and 2009 Champion)
Italy 
Netherlands
Dominican Republic (Defending Champion)
Puerto Rico
Cuba
Venezuela
USA
Canada

The qualifiers for the last 4 spots were recently announced.

Qualifier 1 will take place at Blacktown baseball stadium in Sydney, Australia from February 11-14, 2016[1]

Australia
New Zealand
South Africa
Philippines












Qualifier 2 will take place at Estadio B'air in Mexicali, Mexico from March 17-20, 2016

Mexico
Czech Republic
Germany
Nicaragua



















Qualifier 3 will take place at Estadio Rod Carew in Panama City, Panama from March 17-20, 2016[1]

Panama
Colombia
France
Spain












Qualifier 4 will take place at MCU Park in New York City, United States from September 22-25, 2016[1]

Brazil
Great Britain
Israel
Pakistan


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 World Baseball Classic Qualification*










The Qualifying Round of the 2017 World Baseball Classic will be held from February 11 to September 25, 2016. 
Teams which participated at the 2013 World Baseball Classic were automatically qualified for the 2017 tournament except the four nations 
which ended up last in their respective groups-Australia, Brazil, Mexico and Spain which had to play in the qualifiers along with 12 other national teams. 

16 teams will participate, divided into four groups of four teams each. 
The winners of each of the four groups will qualify for the 2017 World Baseball Classic.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 WBC – Qualifier 1 (2016.02.11.~02.14) in Sydney , Blacktown Baseball Stadium , 3,000*

Australia ................... Australia won all three of its games to advance easily
South Africa
New Zealand
Philippines


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 WBC – Qualifier 2 (2016.03.17~03.20) in Mexicali , Estadio Nido de los Aguilas (Estadio B'Air) , 16,500*

Mexico ........................ Mexico won all three of its games to advance easily.
Nicaragua
Czech
Germany


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 WBC – Qualifier 3 (2016.03.17~03.20) in Panama City , Estadio Nacional de Panama (Rod Carew Stadium) , 27,000*

Colombia ........................ Colombia won all three of its games to advance.
Panama
France
Italy


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 WBC – Qualifier 4 (2016.09.22~09.25) in Brooklyn (New York City) , MCU Park (KeySpan Park) , 7,501*

Brazil ........................ Brazil may advance
Israel
United Kingdom
Pakistan


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 WBC Tournament Format (03.07 ~ 03.22)*


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would love to go to Miami to see USA, wonder if tickets will be cheap?


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Very neat thank you for keeping us up to date on the WBC Adeaide! :cheers:

So as for the group of death I'm going to guess it's Pool C?

Looks like the way it's set up it's gonna be USA/D.R./Venezulea vs. Japan/Cuba/Korea in the final. But hey good luck underdogs!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Israel advances*

Qualifier 4 of the Qualifying Round of the 2017 World Baseball Classic was held at MCU Park, Brooklyn, New York, United States from September 22 to 25, 2016. 
It was won by Team Israel, which will next play in the World Baseball Classic in March 2017.


Israel defeated Great Britain 9-1 in the final on September 25, 2016, to determine the winner of the Qualifier 4. 
Team Israel will next play in Korea in March 2017, as the 16th and final team in the WBC. 
They will be in Pool B, playing against Korea, Taiwan, and the Netherlands.






adeaide said:


> Brazil ........................ Brazil may advance
> Israel
> United Kingdom
> Pakistan


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Seoul , Gocheok SkyDome [first round pool A]*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2017 WBC Tournament Format (03.06 ~ 03.22)*


----------



## -Helix- (Jan 31, 2015)

This tournament never makes any sense to me. Mexico had to play qualifiers but gets to host it's own group, meanwhile the defending champion doesn't host any games. Makes sense. And the U.S. never has to leave the country and will host the Final once again for some reason even though they are never anything special.

I'm sure it's all about TV money, but it still keeps me from taking this competition seriously. Let countries bid for it, Americans don't even care about this tournament.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

-Helix- said:


> This tournament never makes any sense to me. Mexico had to play qualifiers but gets to host it's own group, meanwhile the defending champion doesn't host any games. Makes sense. And the U.S. never has to leave the country and will host the Final once again for some reason even though they are never anything special.
> 
> I'm sure it's all about TV money, but it still keeps me from taking this competition seriously. Let countries bid for it, Americans don't even care about this tournament.


Agree 100%. It doesn't look or feel like any world championship I've ever seen. It's pretty much a US tournament where they hand out some crumbs to a few locales outside their country.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

To me if you want to make this work you do 2 things. 1. You play it either during the week you have the all star game anyways or right before the playoffs start and give the teams a week off. 2. You let one country host the whole thing (You only need at least 4 stadiums, most countries could handle that). 

The biggest complaints seem to be parity in site selection and having it too early in the season and injuring pitchers.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tokyo , Tokyo Dome (first round pool B)*


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

-Helix- said:


> This tournament never makes any sense to me. Mexico had to play qualifiers but gets to host it's own group, meanwhile the defending champion doesn't host any games. Makes sense. And the U.S. never has to leave the country and will host the Final once again for some reason even though they are never anything special.
> 
> I'm sure it's all about TV money, but it still keeps me from taking this competition seriously. Let countries bid for it, Americans don't even care about this tournament.


They don't want it to be like the World Cup with a single host country because that would . . .


increase costs for the hosts
make it even harder for places like the Dominican Republic to host
I agree that all the qualifying groups should be hosted outside of the USA, but the difficulty is in finding suitable stadiums in countries like Brazil and the UK.


----------



## cinquante (Sep 3, 2007)

Nacre said:


> They don't want it to be like the World Cup with a single host country because that would . . .
> 
> 
> increase costs for the hosts
> ...


While Baseball is a big sport. Is not as international as others. 
In the US - Japan - Cuba - Dominican Rep - Puerto Rico - Venezuela - South Korea - Chinese Taipei. Baseball may be considered the biggest sport of the Country.
While other sport dominates in countries with good teams like Mexico - Italy - Netherlands - Colombia - Canada.
Funny thing is that despite not being the main Mexican sport, there was a big competition to decide on the Host City. Monterrey, Mexico City, Tijuana, Hermosillo, Culiacan, with Guadalajara expressed their interest to host the group.
I find it funny and also intriguing, that this tournament is a success everywhere but the US. And the only way this happens is because MLB. However this tournament exists because MLB. 
The tournament is gradually improving. And it is way more stable than the first edition back in 2006.

Maybe you don't get that vibe in the US, and I get why. Spring Training and teams are a more important deal than the US National Team. for MLB and US fans.
It can be said that the TV rights from other countries economically sustain this tournament. 
Also this has helped the development of the game all over the world, we are seeing many Colombian major leaguers, some Brazilians in the majors and the minors, MLB based academy in Mexico, and the Japanese, Korean and Mexican summer leagues, have become a very interesting plase for lower tier big leagers to keep playing profesionally.
FYI. The USA - Dominican Rep Game in Miami Stadium (yes Marlins Park) is sold out.

I wish this tournament continues, but keeping in mind that it need to evolve sooner than later.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*first round pool A*

from left : Israel , Neterlands , Taiwan , Korea


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

I remember the Korea vs. Japan finals in Dodger Stadium back in 2009. The crowd was insane with chants, banners, ethnic foods and general revelry everywhere.

Should be another great crowd if those teams are in it since the LA Japanese and Korean communities come out in force. Mexico would do well also.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Yesssss, and the final again, will be at my beloved, the Cathedral of Baseball.....









https://www.instagram.com/cole_younger_/


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Kenni said:


> Yesssss, and the final again, will be at my beloved, the Cathedral of Baseball.....
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/cole_younger_/


Our Lady of O'Malley, home of St. Sandy and St. Vinny :lol:


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

cinquante said:


> While Baseball is a big sport. Is not as international as others.
> In the US - Japan - Cuba - Dominican Rep - Puerto Rico - Venezuela - South Korea - Chinese Taipei. Baseball may be considered the biggest sport of the Country.


It is not the top sport in Puerto Rico.


----------



## seyer1000 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bori427 said:


> It is not the top sport in Puerto Rico.


Really???


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

What is the top sport in Puerto Rico?




Bori427 said:


> It is not the top sport in Puerto Rico.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

I've heard Puerto Ricans claim both basketball and baseball as the most popular. Fair to say they're the top two.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, it's basketball. Baseball has lost it's appeal for the last 15 years or so.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Israel a.k.a. the "Jew Crew" pulled off a supposed upset over hosts South Korea in Seoul.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

team Israel is a joke. They are literally all American born MLB players.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Miami , Marlins Park (first round pool C)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Jalisco (Guadalajara) , Estadio de Charros de Jalisco (first round pool D)*


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

What an odd stadium.

What's with the blue seats being so far back?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*odd stadium*

The stadium was athletics stadium before renovation















hngcm said:


> What an odd stadium.
> 
> What's with the blue seats being so far back?


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Edit: Never mind I asked this question before the pic above was posted.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

JYDA said:


> Israel a.k.a. the "Jew Crew" pulled off a supposed upset over hosts South Korea in Seoul.


Hope it's Israel if Japan and Korea get knocked out. I would love to see the Orthodox pouring in from La Brea, the conservatives from the west side, the reformed from the Valley and the Zen-Jews from Venice. :lol:

Of course, Japan or Korea or Mexico would also sell-out Dodger Stadium.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

Adam Jones walks it off to give team USA the win against Colombia


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Anday said:


> Adam Jones walks it off to give team USA the win against Colombia


How ironic that the World Baseball Classic is the only way to get people to show up at Marlins Park for once.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

> Marlins Park‏Verified account @MarlinsPark Mar 12
> More
> 36,952 fans enjoying another classic at the ballpark. #WBC2017 &#55356;&#56809;&#55356;&#56820;&#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56820; pic.twitter.com/Mp2XOvuKAW
> WBC Baseball
> 13 replies 162 retweets 515 likes


https://twitter.com/MarlinsPark/status/841016584248414213


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

and, on the other side of the world in Tokyo:





"lots of energy at WBC"

:cheers:


----------

